# 3570K 4.5 GHz 1.3 V Temps are OK ?



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello guys.. I have been testing my thermaltake contac 30 for its performance and some sites say its performance is equal to hyper 212+ so it makes me curious about that..

Is is true ?

I used the most demanding test which is IBT and you know cpus get 10 degrees hotter wtih this test rather than Prime95 torture and blend test. 

Let me get this clear, IBT uses 86 Watts ! (saw in core temp) while Prime95 uses 71 Watts. This is why IBT is the best for stressing CPUs.

OK here is my results.. Intel Burn Test 64-Bit Maximum 10 Cycles

NOTE: 

1) (degrees are all celcius) max core temp is 84 degree but I saw *at most 80 ish !!* on core 1-2 nothing more, I dont know why its saying 83-84 ?

2) by the way, outside temp was 16 degree, room tem pwas around 19-20 degrees.

3) My stable volt for 4.5 GHz is 1.26 but Im using 1.27 and in IBT it shows 1.30 V but in Prime95 its again back to normal 1.27 V  My CPU is not stable below 1.26 V for 4.5 GHz.








So is this results are good ? better than hyper evo 212 ? or equal to it ?


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

I would say its okay.  You won't ever encounter IBT stress in any application you will ever need to do.  Is it prime 95 stable for several hours? If so its fine.

What does it idle at and what is load when running something other than p95 and IBT (ex 3dmark)?

Are you running two fans on it or is there a way to add another fan to the TC 30 so it has a push/pull through design?


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks for reply.

As you said, there is no real world app that fry cpus like IBT, my max temp never goes to 70 degrees while gaming or benchmarkng like 3dmark physics. idling in 20-30 degrees but mostly 20ish.

Yes it could have a push pull desing with 2 fans but Im using it stock because my case has already have a 120mm exhaust fan looking at the contac 30. like in this pic.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

are there any hyper 212+ users that can test 3570k 4.5 ghz with room temp 20 in ibt max ? I just want to compare the results.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

Xtreme512 said:


> NOTE:
> 
> 1) (degrees are all celcius) max core temp is 84 degree but I saw *at most 80 ish !!* on core 1-2 nothing more, I dont know why its saying 83-84 ?
> 
> ...



1.27V is quite good indeed 80C° under load on the other hand is to high for daily use try to lower it to the 70s

Ivy Bridge's throttling threshold is somewhere in the 90-95C range. 

Those would be CORE temperatures, not to be confused with PACKAGE temperatures.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> 1.27V is quite good indeed 80C° under load on the other hand is to high for daily use try to lower it to the 70s



yeah its under 70s on real world apps. Im keeping an eye for the temps


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 20, 2013)

4.3GHz/1.175v on my 3770K (load line, this is the voltage the chip is set at and runs at) gets me around 90c in IBT with HT on.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 20, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> 4.3GHz/1.175v on my 3770K (load line, this is the voltage the chip is set at and runs at) gets me around 90c in IBT with HT on.



Ivy Bridge's throttling threshold is somewhere in the 90-95C range. 

You are so close to make the Cpu throttle try to lower the temps


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2013)

Xtreme512 said:


> are there any hyper 212+ users that can test 3570k 4.5 ghz with room temp 20 in ibt max ? I just want to compare the results.



I seem to have gotten a really good chip..  see this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175725&page=1






I got to a stable 4.9Ghz last night under water (I was really, really hoping for 5.0Ghz ) , but Vcore near 1.4v and temps topped 92c.  I think I'll stick with 4.6 or 4.7Ghz for 24/7


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2013)

Very cool.  What watercooler? Custom?


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I seem to have gotten a really good chip..  see this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175725&page=1
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/Prime95_45_Ghz_125v.png
> 
> I got to a stable 4.9Ghz last night under water (I was really, really hoping for 5.0Ghz ) , but Vcore near 1.4v and temps topped 92c.  I think I'll stick with 4.6 or 4.7Ghz for 24/7



I see that 60 watts is using its quite low thats why you got lower temps.. dont use prime95.

Make a test 10 cycle IBT at maximum and post the results for 4.5 ghz..  at core temp it must show 86 watts usage which is enourmosly high for 3570K, its the best stress for the CPUs.

by the way, my temps on prime95 at 71 watts are nearly 70 degree too. IBT runs the CPU 10 degrees hotter


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Very cool.  What watercooler? Custom?



The testing in that thread (and the image I posted above) was with a CM 212 Evo.  Now in the system listed in my specs, I plan to post some results soon... after swapping PSU's and graphics cards in three different systems (arghhhh).



Xtreme512 said:


> I see that 60 watts is using its quite low thats why you got lower temps.. dont use prime95.
> 
> Make a test 10 cycle IBT at maximum and post the results for 4.5 ghz..  at core temp it must show 86 watts usage which is enourmosly high for 3570K, its the best stress for the CPUs.
> 
> by the way, my temps on prime95 at 71 watts are nearly 70 degree too. IBT runs the CPU 10 degrees hotter



I've never used IBT, is it published by Intel???  71 watts at 4.5Ghz?  That's what I was getting at 4.9Ghz...  Probably the difference in voltage.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I seem to have gotten a really good chip..  see this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175725&page=1
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/Prime95_45_Ghz_125v.png
> 
> I got to a stable 4.9Ghz last night under water (I was really, really hoping for 5.0Ghz ) , but Vcore near 1.4v and temps topped 92c.  I think I'll stick with 4.6 or 4.7Ghz for 24/7



whats the settings of prime95 at that time ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 20, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I've never used IBT, is it published by Intel??? 71 watts at 4.5Ghz? That's what I was getting at 4.9Ghz... Probably the difference in voltage.



IBT was originally from Intel, in Core2Duo days. It is an app for testing and breaking CPUs, with very much unrealistic power draw.

I do not recommend it. 


Just run normal LinX testing, it's the same thing, but current LinX support AVX. NOt sure that IBT does.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> IBT was originally from Intel, in Core2Duo days.



I think I do recall now, thx.



Xtreme512 said:


> whats the settings of prime95 at that time ?



Blend


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

more or less 70 degrees after 10 minutes of testing temps are not changing. 73 Max on core but again I took an SS its moving around 68-70 degrees.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2013)

Xtreme512 said:


> http://imageupper.com/s02/1/6/L1358709503208890_1.jpg
> 
> more or less 70 degrees after 10 minutes of testing temps are not changing. 73 Max on core but again I took an SS its moving around 68-70 degrees.



That's good... where I am, the images from "imageupper.com" are not coming through here.  Can you use TPU hosting?


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 20, 2013)

Only accurate way to measure power draw is with a volt o meter BTW guys. I don't know how accurate CPUZ is and it does not give total draw BTW.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> That's good... where I am, the images from "imageupper.com" are not coming through here.  Can you use TPU hosting?



you can always right click properties and view the link.
http://imageupper.com/s02/1/6/L1358709503208890_1.jpg
just copy paste it in a new window and thats all 

by the way, sometimes I cannot see my pictures from imageupper too  lol


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

I used TPU now.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2013)

Xtreme512 said:


> you can always right click properties and view the link.
> http://imageupper.com/s02/1/6/L1358709503208890_1.jpg
> just copy paste it in a new window and thats all
> 
> by the way, sometimes I cannot see my pictures from imageupper too  lol



You might be pasting the link incorrectly.



Xtreme512 said:


> I used TPU now.



That's better   If you paste into the link button when composing in advanced, it won't come though as a thumbnail... me thinks.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 20, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> IBT was originally from Intel, in Core2Duo days. It is an app for testing and breaking CPUs, with very much unrealistic power draw.
> 
> I do not recommend it.
> 
> ...



IBT has been continuously updated. It has supported AVX for awhile now. I'd still never use IBT alone though. If you haven't passed 24 hours of the latest prime95 (which is avx enabled too) then I wouldn't call it stable. And it really does need 24 hours. I've seen plenty of people fail after the "standard" 12 hours. I think a complete pass on a modern overclocked chip takes about 22 hours.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 20, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> IBT has been continuously updated. It has supported AVX for awhile now. I'd still never use IBT alone though. If you haven't passed 24 hours of the latest prime95 (which is avx enabled too) then I wouldn't call it stable. And it really does need 24 hours. I've seen plenty of people fail after the "standard" 12 hours. I think a complete pass on a modern overclocked chip takes about 22 hours.



what is AVX ?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 20, 2013)

lan_derf_ha said:


> if you haven't passed 24 hours of the latest prime95 (which is avx enabled too) then i wouldn't call it stable.



+1


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 21, 2013)

Xtreme512 said:


> what is AVX ?



Advanced vector extensions.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 21, 2013)

I see... Its for apps that demands on floating point.. I love Intel


----------



## tongey54 (Jan 23, 2013)

The temps and voltage are fine, they will show differently in CPU-Z due to the amount of load and your motherboard applying automatic load-line.


----------



## Xtreme512 (Jan 23, 2013)

tongey54 said:


> The temps and voltage are fine, they will show differently in CPU-Z due to the amount of load and your motherboard applying automatic load-line.



yes thats true.. and I changed it to Push/Pull design now its even better I think.


----------

